# Custom Cuboid Orders Cheep!



## YourFriendTheModder (Apr 20, 2016)

Hello... my name is Grant and I am trying to break into the puzzle modding market. I've done several mods so far, including a 5x5x3, 4x4x2 and 3x3x5. I am taking 2-3 orders for custom cuboids (within reason.... please don't request anything above 7 layers). Since this is my first time modding for hire, prices will be significantly discounted (probably below $100 for lower order puzzles). If you are interested, please contact me with the cuboid you would like built and the puzzle you would like it based off of. I also have examples of puzzles I have built and will be bringing them to the ODU spring open competition in VA.

Thanks,
Grant


----------

